# A fictional character that describes you as a person



## Sylarz (Sep 4, 2014)

I don't know, but I want to be Tony Stark

> Genius
> Technical wizard
> Billionaire
> Great suits
> Confident and narcissistic
> Good with people
> Ripped
> Cool
> Extroverted
> Doesn't give a fuck
> Famous
> Gets laid


----------



## Cleodore (Dec 8, 2016)

Viktor from "Yuri On Ice" is the most similar fictional character to my own personality I've seen yet. 
Most realistic depiction on an ENFP I've ever seen in media tbh. 

Charming, outgoing, air-headed, relaxed, likes attention, thoughtful, aware of other peoples feelings & skilled with communication & how to talk, spontaneous & seemingly always in an agreeable mood, handles stress/tense situations very well, surprisingly intelligent for how silly he is & capable of teaching/being the leader in his own odd way. He is energetic, but is not all high-strung like an ESFP is, either. It also helps that he's slightly feminine, gay, blonde, light eyes, like me & is also obsessed with pretty things & poodles (meee wow).

Yuri On Ice is up there with Studio Ghibli in terms of creating characters that actually have human personalities & physical mannerisms etc... which is RARE in anime. Big reason I cannot stand otaku type anime/media. 
Chihiro (from Spirited Away) also seems pretty ENFP as a character, speaking of Studio Ghibli. 

Sailor Moon & Sailor Venus (my faaav show as a kid) also scream ENFP to me~~~


----------



## Hero of Freedom (Nov 23, 2014)

I would probably be like somebody who shares both the characteristics from Harry Potter and Severus Snape from what I feel or know? But with a taste for some witty or sarcastic humor. Idk, maybe in how I know myself at least. Any other examples of such characters?


----------



## Epic Love (Dec 30, 2016)

asrivast03 said:


> I relate to Elena too and I hate that I do because I then know that I am capable of breaking such a sublime heart as that of Stefan to adore the devious one as that of Damon.


Everybody is able to break someones heart if the relationship isn't meant to be. I don't think that there is a woman that would stay forever with Stefan if she isn't into him. I actually grew to like him over the seasons even more after he split from Elena so he deserves someone like Caroline that totally loves and adores him. Damon and Elena were just meant to be and fit perfectly together. I personally don't think that it has anything to do with the fact that Stefan is a sweetheart while Damon is the typical badboy. We can't choose who we love and the circumstances we fall for someone are a good indicator of the future of a relationship. Just like Elena said back then...Stefan was there when she needed someone and she never imagined herself to fall for Damon or out of love with Stefan and well then it still happened.


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

I've always had a hard time relating to characters and feeling as if they were similar to me. Wish it happened, that would be fun. I can imagine it to be a little cathartic.


----------



## November Rose (Jan 16, 2017)

*Pam from the office. I used to be just like how she was when the show first started and like her, I've grown as a person.
*









Also, a bit like Erin from The Waltons









AND....Mary Lennox from The Secret Garden


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

(I'd prefer doing this with someone else's input, lol)

Characters I think I relate to at least in some way...

Samwise Gamgee (The Lord of The Rings)









Peregrin Took (The Lord of The Rings)









Hoban Washburne (Firefly series, Serenity)









Cinna (The Hunger Games)









Esmeralda (The Hunchback of Notre Dame)









Pocahontas (Pocahontas) ~ so very Se!


----------



## DualGnosis (Apr 6, 2013)

I don't know. I'm like really lazy and I'm stumbling my way through law school, so I guess I have some redeeming qualities?

I guess a mixture of L:











Sherlock Holmes:











Oda Nobunaga:











Ginko:


----------



## mjn_the_enfp (Jan 24, 2016)

Uhhhhmmm......


Rapunzel from Tangled....I mean, sort of, I'm not _that_ interesting... I'm pretty sure there are other characters from anime, but like...For the life of me I can't remember >_<


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

Hinata hyuga from naruto 
Shinji Ikari and Ristuko Akagi from Evangelion
Coraline from neil gaimans book/movie


----------



## Crystal Winter Dream (May 27, 2018)

I always resonated with Pip from Great Expectations a lot.


----------



## PinkLink (May 19, 2018)

-Lisa Simpson from The Simpsons
-Charlie Kelmeckis from The Perks of Being A Wallflower
-Andy Dufresne from The Shawshank Redemption
-Ashitaka from Princess Mononoke
-Frodo Baggins from Lord of The Rings
-Luke Skywalker from Star Wars
-Carl Fredrickson from Up

I didn't realize I usually relate so much to protagonists until now.


----------



## MyName (Oct 23, 2009)

Laurence Olivier from Rebecca and Colin Firth's Mr. Darcy in terms of general demeanor.


----------



## Malandro (Jul 17, 2014)

Katsuragi Misato from Evangelion

and 









Alex Russo from Wizards

also younger versions of me would be









Kotobuki Ran from Super Gals

and


----------



## poco a poco (Nov 21, 2013)

oh boy, I relate to a lot, I'll narrow it down though.
Sawako Kuronuma from Kimi Ni Todoke









My dad always compares me to April from Parks & Rec










Characters who are hiding somewhere inside my soft outer shell & pop out from time to time: :blushed:
Princess Azula from ATLA









Misaki Ayuzawa from Kaichou Wa Maid-Sama


----------



## SymphonyInBlue (Mar 20, 2016)

There's many characters I can relate to. But this reminded me, that recently my nephew told me out of nowhere that I am like Raven from Teen Titans lol. Which is probably accurate, I guess xD


----------



## bigstupidgrin (Sep 26, 2014)

I feel like I'm a bit like Lupin the 3rd and Dr. House. Maybe not as much of an asshole.


----------



## Strelnikov (Jan 19, 2018)

Pretty much I'm a combination of these 2:
















I have a Tywin vibe and a Daenerys temperament. Overall, my way of thinking is somewhere between these 2.


----------



## 460202 (May 22, 2017)

I rarely relate very strongly to fictional characters, but Jane Villanueva (_Jane the Virgin_) is so much like me in so many ways that it drives me insane. 

Katherine Langford's character in _Love, Simon_ also reminded of myself based on the way she described herself during that scene after the party ("not a casual person" or something), but they didn't really delve into that character very much.


----------



## Penny (Mar 24, 2016)

Lisa Simpson from the Simpson's


----------

